# "Cuties" up for adoption.....



## Gini (Dec 5, 2006)

These cuties are up for adoption..... Please contact Gini A or Ginny StP

Let's get these babies a home. :aktion033: :aktion033:

Willy Wobbles







Willow






Sparky






Lassie






Buddy 2yr gelding


----------



## Casnos Minis (Dec 5, 2006)

[SIZE=18pt]They are so darn cute. I'd take them all in a heart beat, but no more room right now. I printed out pictures to put on a bulletin board I'm making for donations. Our 4-H group will be taking this board with us every time we hav a function and I'm making it so we can change the pictures as needed. Good luck with finding them homes.[/SIZE]

Christy


----------



## Steph_D (Dec 5, 2006)

I absolutely love Willow, she's just gorgeous! But I have my plate full right now with Faith and no where to house another horse if they didn't get along.

Prayers coming for y'all to find them the best homes possible



:


----------

